# Apresentação e duvidas



## Nelson (4 Jun 2010 às 10:41)

Olá bom dia pessoal.
O meu nome é Nelson e sou de Vendas Novas.
Ando com ideias de comprar uma estação meteorologica do LIDL da marca AURIOL, mas pelo que tenho lido a estação emite nos 434Mhz salvo erro, agora pergunto eu:

Sendo eu radio-amador a estação nas me vai interferir com as frequências de amador?

Eu ao transmitir não irei interferir na frequência da estação e ela ler valores absurdos?

Agradecia uma ajuda vossa antes de me meter em negócios.
Desde já o meu muito obrigado por tudo e parabéns pelo forum.

Nelson.


----------

